
The Helsinki Killer Ball (1995) - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.wired.com/1995/07/the-helsinki-killer-ball/
======
aaron695
It was stolen -
[https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markus_Copper](https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markus_Copper)

Related work of Markus Copper-

[https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006628463.html](https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000006628463.html)

Helsinki police search for parts of a work of art that may contain explosives
- “Three missing parts must be found and rendered harmless”

These are parts of the work of the late Finnish visual artist Markus Copper.

